# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein and the Padron 1926 80th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein and the Padron 1926 80th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto*

Today Puff.com comes to you with two new reviews. First is the flamboyant Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein, which will be followed up by the limited...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein and the Padron 1926 80th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto


----------

